# Gaelige: tSaoi



## curly

I haven't the faintest idea...


----------



## Outsider

Have you tried looking up "Saoi" in a dictionary?


----------



## curly

I don't have one,


----------



## Kraus

I've found tSaoi is an Irish language scholar and academic:
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Máire_Mhac_an_*tSaoi*


----------



## curly

That's it , it's a question about her poem jack, meh it probably means wise

I can't understand "Is i' Maire mhac an tsaoi a scriobh an dan seo" i think it's did she write this,


----------



## sarcie

My Irish may be a bit rusty, but I think "Is í Máire Mhac an tSaoi a scríobh an dán seo" means "Máire Mhac an tSaoi wrote this poem".


----------



## bb3ca201

Just a question for you all...

are you sure you're not referring to the word "an tSaoir"?  Sounds like you've left out a "r" -- but I could be wrong...

Suas leis' a' Ghaidhlig (agus a' Ghaeilge!)


----------



## CatStar

curly said:


> That's it , it's a question about her poem jack, meh it probably means wise
> 
> I can't understand "Is i' Maire mhac an tsaoi a scriobh an dan seo" i think it's did she write this,


 

This sentence means that Maire mhac an tSaoi wrote the poem.

*an tsaoi* means wise person or wise one but that's just part of her surname which in Enlgish would translate to MacKenty or whatever variation of the spelling you like.
Cat


----------



## bb3ca201

Thanks for the clarification, CatStar.  I guess I found out that my Irish wasn't that good (Scottish Gaelic isn't quite the same!)

 

Take care


----------

